# bat script to keep computer awake Windows 10



## Techswamy (Nov 23, 2019)

Anyone has a simple batch script to open a small window every 20 secs to keep my computer from locking again and again. 

I dont want to change any settings on the laptop.

Thanks,
Swamy


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

does locking mean going to sleep or is it actually locking up - where you have to restart it


----------

